# Great tubes available in UK



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Greetings to all! I've been looking for replacement tubes I could use with my Black Widow since I wore the first set out and Tesco provided the solution.... £10 for 3 lengths of blue, red and black. So all in all 6 sets of quality rubber for dirt cheap?! What do you all think? I've set mine up with red and the draw feels about 40% more than my widow's original setup...


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Bert, can I ask what use Tesco sells them for ?


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Could you mention which tesco sells such 'exotic' stuff? never see any supermarkets sell such stuffs... =(


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Bought them in a largish store in Devon...exercise tubes is what they sell them as


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Aggh! Sorry but it was an ASDA


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

With you now Bert. I phoned my local Ada and they described them as resistance tubes but are sold out


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Worth the wait my friend, they're sweet!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Bert said:


> Aggh! Sorry but it was an ASDA


Bert, are they tubes or flats? I only see this on the online catalog
http://direct.asda.com/Stretch-Bands/000934035,default,pd.html
I might drop by the ASDA tomorrow if they actually have tubes... Already have approx 30m of flats but 0m tubes. hahaha...


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

They are tubes, approx 1.3 metre long x 3 (In 3 respective colour codes) They also had bands which where way too wide for my needs. Asda, Bidiford. Happy hunting


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

gotta look on the site now now


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Actually Tesco DO sell the same set also. £10 here too so I bought another set


----------

